# Newbie here....



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I am now the proud (hopeful) owner of a Hornady LNL AP. It has been pretty smooth so far other than the occasional question that I usually find the answer to. 

So far my main tie up is this. To provide some info from my side, I am using the Hornady (3 set) dies and starting out with .45 acp. Do you use a seperate die for the taper crimp or will the seat/taper die be enough? I am trying to save a station for a powder cop so I am steering away from a seperate crimp die. At the same time, I don't want to sacrifice accuracy from improper crimps. I know I could also get the expander insert for the powder drop to open a spot, but then I keep getting deeper and deeper in the money.

So, in a nutshell, do you .45 acp loaders use a "better" or factory crimp die than what's in the set from Hornady?

Oh, any other tips on this press would be welcome also.

Thanks!:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just started using a crimp die and I flat out love it! I've bought one for all my die sets. That being said I've loaded a lot of ammo without one using the combination seat and crimp die. I use Lee Dies and have been extreamly happy with them. Take a look at their die set. I'm thinking they will solve all your problems.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=242098
For $32.49 plus shipping you get the powder threw expanding die and the factory crimp die plus a carbide sizing die and the standard bullet seating and crimp die. 
Using the seating die just to seat the bullet and a seprate crimp die makes set-up and adjustment so much easier plus it does a better job in the process. The completed round is post sized when it is crimped.

Now......I don't quite know how to put this and have it come across friendly. It's your buisness and you have every right to it but your Avatar is well.....not in the best of taste. It kind of sends a weird message. Like I said, it really is your business and I mean no offence. It just rattles me every time I see it. Anyway I hope the above information helps. :watching:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is how I see it (or have it pictured)....

Stations in order:

1. Deprime and resize
(1 1/2 reprime)
2. Expand mouth

3. Powder drop

4. Powder cop

5. Seat and crimp

I would like to have the cop so if I do a separate taper I will be one station short. Then I would have to get the expand insert for the powder drop. $, $ and more $. I am still saving pennies for a tumbler....


As for the avatar. I understand and can appreciate your opinion. I have to work and live a pretty straight life so when I can let my twisted sense of humor loose, I do. Sorry if it offended you or anyone else.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Like you stated earlier you can combine the expantion and powder drop with one die that does both. That would get you down to four stations. Using the seating die to both seat and crimp has been the standard for years so that isn't really an issue. The factory crimp is really useful but not necessary. I can understand your desire to use the powder cop. The press I just swithched to makes it easy to do a visual check for powder so I don't use one.


----------

